# 1997 vw golf....oil light keeps coming on.



## DAN U (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a 1997 vw golf, the oil light keeps coming on and a peep keeps coming on,,,,yes the oil is topped up!! Anyone know why it keeps annoying me? Would there be a code to get rid of it. The manual isn't giving me any info. HELP...


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Dan U
It's one of two things.
1. The oil presure is actually low and the motor is in danger of being damaged.
2.The circuit for the light is faulty.
Is the motor making a strange sounds while running(a bad thing related to fact 1).
Best case is the oil pressure sensor is bad and in need of replacement.
If the oil pressure is bad the engine will usually expire quickly.How long has this been happening,is it only at an idle.
A tech with an oil pressure gauge installed in place of the sensor would tell this quickley. 
although it might be easier to just replace the sensor,usually not too expensive.
This link my help.
http://www.autozone.com/N,15700134/shopping/partTypeResultSet.htm

Good luck, Cardoc


----------



## DAN U (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks, the light and beeper come on after driving for about 20 minutes and if I let my foot off the gas it stops,is there a code that can narrow it down , and if so how do you bring it up?


----------



## BUDFAN8 (Apr 11, 2007)

i would try putting the oil pressure sending unit on first as cardoc suggested. i am in agreeance with him sending unit or wireing trouble and sending unit should be cheap enough to try before troubleing yourself with chaseing wires.


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Evening Gentlemen, yes I would agree, replace the oil pressure switch before doing anything, that is symptomatic of a diaphram problem in the switch.
Make sure you use a proper component replacement item.

Cheers, qldit.


----------

